# Spray in bed liner on aluminum hull?



## Mako22 (Apr 11, 2018)

Thinking hard about buying some bed liner to paint my 16' Lowe boats hull with. I have replaced and reset rivets and it always goes back to leaking again; anyone try the bed liner route?


----------



## KKrueger (Apr 11, 2018)

Go to tin boats forum.  Lots of good ideas.  There is a product many people are putting on the outside of the hull to help with leaks.  If I ever put bedliner in mine it will be a light colored product.


----------



## southernman13 (Apr 11, 2018)

Been thinking of redoing my deck on our 22’ Lowe deck boat. I want to spray entire upper deck w bed liner. I’ve put it on many Airboat’s I’ve built and it’s amazing stuff. It doesn’t get hot and very durable. I wouldn’t use anything but the real stuff linex. My Lowe is a 94 and doesn’t have any leaks or loose rivets anywhere.  If you put it on outside of Hull it’ll probably slow it down but not sure. Good luck


----------



## jeardley (Apr 11, 2018)

It worked good for me. I coated the bottom and up the sides on the exterior of my 12' jon boat. Did the exterior since I primarily use it in the river and wanted some protection from the rocks. It's help up quite well, did this about 10 years ago and still no issues with water seeping in. I do need to recoat this year though.


----------



## jfinch (Apr 11, 2018)

I got a boat someone had used bedliner on.  It leaked about a quart in a few hours.  Bedliner was a royal pain to remove and didn't seem to really seal anything up.  It had cracked around almost all the rivets.  There is a product called GluVit.  I know it will seal a riveted john boat completely.  I went over it first and reset any loose rivets and then applied the gluvit per instructions.  Then painted over the entire interior and exterior with a Tractor paint with the hardner added.  No leaks at all two years later when I traded the boat.


----------



## JackSprat (Apr 11, 2018)

Check out Grizzly Grip, designed for the purpose, comes in several colors.


----------



## bassmaster69247 (Apr 11, 2018)

I just recently built a jon boat and I did the whole outside with epoxy. Turned out ok for the first time ever working with epoxy.


----------



## firebreather (Apr 12, 2018)

My son does it all the time at linex of Athens


----------



## hopper (Apr 12, 2018)

Line X is great topside look at the 650 aliphatic polyurea it is UV stable. The aromatic will give good stability and abrasion on the belly.
 If you are looking at DIY the only real solution is Als Liner it is the DIY side of Scorpion Liners and the only aliphatic Pro version for DIY solutions.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 12, 2018)

The "roll on" available from MSC Industrial is not as rough 
on your bare feet and is much easier to clean than the "Rino" type
spray. They have "will-call" in Mableton or you can order on the net. 
Excellent tech service. They will hook you up with what you
need. Pretty easy on the wallet too. 
Been using them for many years in industrial supply situations.

Automotive wheel well under-coat is good
and easy to apply. Any auto parts store will have that.
Comes in gray, black and the speckled color.

I'm fixing to do mine and will either use automotive
under-coat or plain old grey primer. 

Mine is just creeping, not really leaking enough to
worry about, Have not made my mind up yet.

Think I would stay away from Rino type.


----------



## JohnK (Apr 14, 2018)

You ever try jb weld marine on the leaks?


----------

